# I'm adopting two rats from a rescue :)



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

My birthday present to myself and Im super excited. I cant wait to meet them and bring them home. Im positive the two girls i have now will love them. no one is as excited about them as i am so i need someone to share my excitement. My fiance is like oh great two more rats youll spend more time with than me. i cant help it theyre too snuggly. Why isn't it Saturday yet so i can bring these cuties home!? http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22272320


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

Congratulations  they are beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jess Of TheFatRatChannel (Jan 31, 2013)

Awww! It's so exciting bringing new rats home. I wish you the best of luck with your new girls, they look super cute! ^.^


----------



## Ryu (Jan 14, 2013)

Im adopting two rats from a shelter too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

The ratties are adorable !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## XoMONSTERoX (Oct 24, 2012)

They are cuties. Congrats and good luck


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone! That's great Ryu ever rat needs a home! I've been wanting to get a rat from them for the longest time but I have been scared because they wanted to know my landlords number so they could make sure I'm allowed to have rats. Well I kind of didn't think to ask if rats were a problem when I moved in. So I didn't want to ask my landlord if I could have rats only to find out I can't. I finally grew some and called my landlord and she was actually excited about it. She was like that is great that you're adopting from a rescue! So I immediately filled out the application. 

I think I'm turning into a crazy rat lady. They're all I can think about when I'm at work. They're such sweet misunderstood creatures.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats! They look super sweet! It's so nice that you're giving momma a home.


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

Awe! What a bummer about the multiple litters. It's awesome of you to given these two girls a forever home.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

The lady who is fostering them said they are both really easy to introduce to new rats. None of them have had any health problems and they've both been there for a year. They were worried no one was going to adopt them. :'( poor girls. I know they'll be happy here because my rats are absolutely spoiled!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

So cute! Congrats, always rewarding giving an unwanted animal a new home


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Look at that little nose!! Adorable.


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow this is crazy I am looking to adopt from Rattie Tattie Rescue too and Quinn & Tallulah were a couple that I was interested in. Glad they're going to a good home  I also filled out the adoption application and waiting to hear back about their adoption steps. Hopefully I will have 2 loving little ratties here soon! Congrats


----------

